# Radarcarve



## durango (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm considering the purchase of a Radarcarve or similar duplicator. When I found this site, I thought I might glean a little insight but this site doesn't seem to have any interest in this type of machine. Does anyone know of a site that might be more inclined to this line of duplicators? Thanks, Steve


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

google 'radarcarve review'. You'll get lots of places to look, with many alternatives, including how to build your own copyrouter system.


----------

